# General > Biodiversity >  Road verge biodiversity

## Backlass

Plantlife have a petition running to urge councils o bear biodiversity in mind when cutting verges
https://plantlife.love-wildflowers.org.uk/roadvergecampaign

----------


## Bill Fernie

A few years ago a few stretches of Verges in Caithness were not cut as was usual to allow the seeding and growing of flowers and wild plants.
See http://www.caithnessbiodiversity.org...verge-project/
I do not know the current state of play for these verges.

----------

